# The Kind Of News that makes You sick



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

News from Ohio about sex abuse at a shcool,
I think every one of the office should loose thier jobs over this.

http://www.theiowachannel.com/news/4374533/detail.html


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

man some people are idiots.
First of all you never ever hit a girl it is wrong and innapropiate.
Second I would sue the head staff of the school for being lazy and not following protocol.
thats my view that people are really stupid and becoming sickly twisted and getting away with anything they want.


----------



## lain sorcer (Apr 10, 2005)

The media has gotten way out of hand. Of course they were just using it as an excuse so the father wouldn't call the police, but the media would've been there as soon as they heard about it, asking a lot of inappropriate questions. Being suspended for 10 days is such a stupid punishment. I definetly think they should lose their jobs.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I've heard of this happening to


> developmentally delayed


 girls before. It is really sad. 
The people that run that school should be shot


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I am sick... this is too F'ed up for words.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

You know what I think,
I think they should do to them boys like they use to some 50-60 years ago, tie um up and cup off their boy testies,
Use ot be an old boy in my stepdads town that had that happen to him for playing with a little girl.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Mr Aquarium @ Wed Apr 13 said:


> You know what I think,
> I think they should do to them boys like they use to some 50-60 years ago, tie um up and cup off their boy testies,
> Use ot be an old boy in my stepdads town that had that happen to him for playing with a little girl.


hmmm....that would probably work...lol....thats disgusting/insane that people would just let that happen and not call the police!!!!! im sure plenty of those people watching had cell phones and could have called the police!!!!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

If they wanted to help they would have, they just wanted to see it to, prolly the same kids that pick on that girl anyhow porbly thought it was funny.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG, i cant believe they just sat there and watched! and dont call the cops cause of the media, please! I would have been on the phone with police AND the media! What this world is coming to...


----------

